# Welche Rollengröße für Barschrute?



## Mak121 (2. April 2012)

Hallo,
suche für die Barschrute Abu Garcia Vendetta mit einer Länge von 1,8 Meter und WG von 5-20Gramm
(http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php/category_path/0_3868_3874/p_name/Abu_Garcia_Vendetta_602_1_80m_5_20g_Spinnrute) eine geeignete Rollengröße zum Barsche angeln. Habe mir die Dam Quick HPN 6??rausgesucht(http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php/category_path/0_3860_3862/p_name/DAM_Quick_HPN_618_FD_Frontbremsrolle), jedoch weiß ich nicht welche Rollengröße ich nehmen soll...

Am liebsten hätte ich die 618, da sie sehr leicht ist(200 Gramm), jedoch hat sie nur eine Schnurfassung von 100 Meter bei einer Schnurdicke von 0,18mm. Ist das nicht zu wenig wenn ich mit einer 20er monofilen Schnur angeln möchte? 

Welche Größe würdet ihr wählen? Ich würde mich sehr über Antworten freuen, damit ich mich entscheiden kann und mir endlich das Barschequipment holen kann

PS: Angele in einem Altrhein und dort können auch Hechte vorkommen


----------



## Aurikus (3. April 2012)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße für Barschrute?*

Hi!!
Wie hoch ist denn Dein Budget??
Wenn's für den selben Rahmen sein soll, dann würde ich Dir die Hier empfehlen.....
http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php/category_path/0_3860_3862/p_name/Shimano_Catana_1000_FB_Frontbremsrolle

Aber generell ist es am besten es bei einem Händler zu testen, also in die Hand zu nehmen. Damit Du merkst, ob's stimmig ist!!


----------



## thanatos (3. April 2012)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße für Barschrute?*

bei Barschen völlig ausreichend,denk an deinen Geldbeutel ,beim 
Spinnfischen braucht man öfter mal ne neue Bespuhlung.Immer dran denken es kann nur einer ziehen der Fisch oder der Angler.


----------



## Benni1987 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße für Barschrute?*

Die rolle ist völlig ok so wie du sie dir ausgesucht hast,nur warum willst mit mono angeln???Nimm eine dünne geflochtene und gut is!Bis 4-5 kilo tragkraft reichen völlig(zb.eine 10mm power pro)!Selbst wenn mal ein größerer hecht einsteigt kannst du ihn mit einer gut funktionierenden bremse immernoch ausdrillen.Ich würde nie wieder auf monofile schnüre setzten,selbst bei fischen die "ausschlitzen" können,wenn ich mono nehmen würde hätte ich so wenig bisse,die ich als solche erkenne, das ich mit geflochtener IMMER vorne liege am ende des tages!
Also,lieber nicht an der schnur sparen,es ist die einzige verbindung zum fisch die du hast!


----------



## Nolfravel (3. April 2012)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße für Barschrute?*

10er Powerpro ist aber nicht dünn.

Ich persönlich würde da eine leichte 2500er Rolle raufschrauben. (Rarenium Ci4 o.Ä.)
Die Vorteile einer grösseren Rolle sind einfach riesig.

Wenn es allerdings günstiger sein soll, geht auch eine 1000er.

Als Schnur entweder dünne Geflochtene oder halt vernünftige Mono (Wenn nicht tiefer als 5m gefischt wird.)

Der Satz meines Vorposters: "Nicht an der Schnur sparen" trifft hier völlig zu.


----------



## Benni1987 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße für Barschrute?*

In wiefern ist denn eine größere rolle beim barschangeln notwendig??Das einzige was mich an der kleinen rolle stören würde ist das der "kurbelradius" rellativ gering ist,das ist dann aber auch schon alles!
Nofravel,nimm dir mal deine standart-rute und rolle und mach 100 meter mono drauf,nach jahren des "geflochtene-fischens" denkst du du hast ein gummiband auf der rolle!Es gibt keinen vernünftigen grund mono geflochtener vorzuziehen,das wird erst ab minusgraden inetressant....


----------



## Mak121 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße für Barschrute?*

So habe mich nun dazu entschieden eine teurere Rolle zu wählen mit einer 2500 er Spule. Und zwar die Shimano Exage FC (http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php/category_path/0_3860_3862/p_name/Shimano_Exage_2500_FC_Frontbremsrolle). Denke 265 Gramm ist noch in Ordnung zum Barsch angeln.

Außerdem werde ich eine geflochtene Schnur nehmen, da ihr mir so oft dazu geraten habt . Jetzt habe ich aber noch ein Problem mit der Schnur. Würde diese( http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php/category_path/0_3876_3878_3985_3988/p_name/Cebbra_Tuf_Line_DuraCast_0_08mm_110m_gelb) nehmen, jedoch gibt es diese geflochtene Schnur nur in 0,08mm... Kann ich damit auch sicher große Hechte fangen falls einer anbeißen sollte?
Oder sollte ich lieber eine dickere Schnur nehmen?
Und ist gelb gut für Barsche? Da sie ja gute Augen haben.


Würde mich sehr über Antworten freuen

Gruß Mak121


----------



## HD4ever (3. April 2012)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße für Barschrute?*

die Rolle ist gut ... hab ich auch an der leichten Spinnrute 
hab für Barsch ne 0,22er Mono und eine grüne Whiplash in 0,10 aufgespult ...


----------



## Ines (3. April 2012)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße für Barschrute?*

Gute Wahl! #6


----------



## Mak121 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße für Barschrute?*

Kann mir noch einer meine Frage beantworten ob 0,08 mm dicke geflochtene Schnur ausreicht oder ob ich eine dickere Schnur brauche, weil in dem Altrhein in dem ich angle auch große Hechte vorkommen. Außerdem kann ich eine gelbe Schnur nehmen? Oder schreckt das die Barsche ab? Barsche sind ja Sichträuber.


Würde mich über Antworten freuen



Gruß

Mak121


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (3. April 2012)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße für Barschrute?*

Wenns denn nur auf Barsch gehen soll und du unbedingt auf ein Stahlvorfach verzichten willst (was ich nicht empfehle) dann würde ich Fluorocarbon vorschalten.
Aber zur Sicherheit doch immer ein Stahlvorfach 
Außerdem kann ich dir no-knot verbinder bzw. wirbel empfehlen.


----------



## thanatos (4. April 2012)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße für Barschrute?*

es war doch nach der Rollengröße für ne Barschpeische gefragt.Wozu
brauch man dafür mehr als 100m Schnur.Ob nun geflochtene oder mono-
file ist doch eine ganz persönliche Entscheidung.Stahlvorfach,beim Barschangeln?? wenn ein Hecht beißt und deinen Spinner mitnimmt-
hast du auf Hecht geangelt ? nö also verschmerz es.Ist für einen Jungangler nicht so leicht.Kann klug reden hab Angeln für jede Gelegen-
heit,nicht weil ich so reich bin sondern so sch... alt.Wäge auch selbst ab
was für dich gut ist und nimm nicht alles für bare Münze was 
Hinze und Kunze meinen und schon gar nicht auf die ,welche auf
bestimmte Marken setzen.


----------



## Mak121 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße für Barschrute?*

Ok das 100 Meter ausreichen ist gut zu wissen

Kann mir noch einer meine Frage beantworten ob 0,08 mm dicke geflochtene Schnur ausreicht oder ob ich eine dickere Schnur brauche, weil in dem Altrhein in dem ich angle auch große Hechte vorkommen. Außerdem kann ich eine gelbe Schnur nehmen? Oder schreckt das die Barsche ab? Barsche sind ja Sichträuber.

Würde mich über Antworten freuen


Gruß

Mak121


----------



## NimrodTMH (4. April 2012)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße für Barschrute?*



Mak121 schrieb:


> Ok das 100 Meter ausreichen ist gut zu wissen
> 
> Kann mir noch einer meine Frage beantworten ob 0,08 mm dicke geflochtene Schnur ausreicht oder ob ich eine dickere Schnur brauche, weil in dem Altrhein in dem ich angle auch große Hechte vorkommen. Außerdem kann ich eine gelbe Schnur nehmen? Oder schreckt das die Barsche ab? Barsche sind ja Sichträuber.
> 
> ...



Hallo

Fuer Barsche reicht eine 0,08 vollkommen aus, auch Hechte sollten wenn die Bremse richtig eingestellt ist kein Problem sein.

Was die Farbe angeht da du Fluorocarbon zum binden deines Dropshot Rigs verwendest, spielt die Farbe deiner Geflochtenen keine Rolle sie soll lediglich farbig sein um die Bisse zu erkennen.#6

Ich Angle selber mit einer Chartreuse (Gelb) und kann nicht sagen, dass dies eine Scheuchwirkung auf den Fisch ausuebt.


----------



## Mak121 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße für Barschrute?*

Ok gut dann hol ich mir eine 8 er geflochtene 
Aber wie kommst du auf Dropshot rig? Ich will eigentlich hauptsächlich twichten oder mit Gufi angeln. Da brauch ich doch nicht umbedingt Flurocarbon oder?.

Geht dieses Dropshot Rig auch mit einem WG von 5 - 20 gramm und einer Länge von 1,8 m?

Gruß

Mak121


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (4. April 2012)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße für Barschrute?*



thanatos schrieb:


> ...Stahlvorfach,beim Barschangeln?? wenn ein Hecht beißt und deinen Spinner mitnimmt-
> hast du auf Hecht geangelt ? nö also verschmerz es...



Warum soll man in einem Gewässer in dem große Hecht möglich sind gleich ohne Stahlvorfach angeln?
Da sehe ich keinen Sinn drinn.
Erstmal mit Stahlvorfach ausprobieren...sehe ich so.


----------



## thanatos (5. April 2012)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße für Barschrute?*



Rikked_ASVheBitt schrieb:


> Warum soll man in einem Gewässer in dem große Hecht möglich sind gleich ohne Stahlvorfach angeln?
> Da sehe ich keinen Sinn drinn.
> Erstmal mit Stahlvorfach ausprobieren...sehe ich so.



du siehst ja richtig schick aus mit deinem Prachtkarpfen und
nun meine Gegenfrage:Wenn du auf Schlei gehst spuhlst
du eine 35iger auf nur weil vielleicht ein Karpfen beißen
könnte? Ich angle seit 58 Jahren und wenn ich auf 
Barsch gehe sind mir die Hechte egal.Leichte Rute 20iger Rolle
18ner Mono,was sollte das werden,wenn er den Köder nicht
abbeißt krieg ich ihn mit Geduld und Spucke und wenn nicht.....
:vik: dann freuta sich


----------



## WUTZ82 (5. April 2012)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße für Barschrute?*

Wenn ich auf Barsch angel dann so fein wie möglich das was du dir da ausgesucht hast passt auf jeden fall.

Mach nicht den Fehler und schalte bei einem 4cm kleinem Gummi ein Stahlvorfach vor dann wirds nix mehr mit Barsch.

Nimm lieber ein 70cm langes Stück Fluo Carbon in 16 oder 18mm


----------



## Nolfravel (5. April 2012)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße für Barschrute?*



Mak121 schrieb:


> Ok gut dann hol ich mir eine 8 er geflochtene
> Aber wie kommst du auf Dropshot rig? Ich will eigentlich hauptsächlich twichten oder mit Gufi angeln. Da brauch ich doch nicht umbedingt Flurocarbon oder?.
> 
> Geht dieses Dropshot Rig auch mit einem WG von 5 - 20 gramm und einer Länge von 1,8 m?
> ...


 

Funktioniert.#h


----------

